# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  وصية صالح بن جناح الدمشقي لابنه

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

قَالَ صالح بن جناح الدمشقي لابنه :
    يا  بني ، إذا مر بك يوم وليلة قد سلم فيها دينك ، وجسمك ، ومالك ، وعيالك  ،  فأكثر الشكر لله تعالى ، فكم من مسلوب دينه ، ومنزوع ملكه ، ومهتوك  ستره ،  ومقصوم ظهره في ذلك اليوم ، وأنت في عافية 
 وفيه أقول -ابن عساكر-: 
لو أنني أعطيت سؤلي لما ... سالتُ إلا العفوَ والعافية
  فكم فتىّ قد باتّ في نعمةٍ ... فسلَّ منها الليلة الثاني
   تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر  » (23/325)رقم الحديث: 23018 
  وقال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء (٣/٢٢٢) .
  قال صالح الدمشقي لابنه :
  يا   بني، إذا مرَّ بك يوم وليلة قد سلم فيهما دينك، وجسمك، ومالك، وعيالك   فأكثِر الشكر للَّه تعالى، فكم من مسلوب دينه، ومنزوع مُلكه، ومهتوك ستره،   ومقصوم ظهره في ذلك اليوم، وأنت في عافية
 ومن اعظم صيغة الحمد 
عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنهـ قال رآني النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأنا أحرك شفتي
 فقال لي بأي شيء تحرك شفتيك يا أبا أمامة 
فقلت أذكر الله يا رسول الله 
فقال ألا أخبرك بأكثر وأفضل من ذكرك بالليل والنهار قلت بلى يا رسول الله
قال تقول سبحان الله  عدد ما خلق سبحان الله ملء ما خلق سبحان الله عدد ما في الأرض سبحان الله  ملء ما في الأرض والسماء سبحان الله عدد ما أحصى كتابه سبحان الله ملء ما  أحصى كتابه سبحان الله عدد كل شيء سبحان الله ملء كل شيء الحمد لله عدد ما  خلق والحمد لله ملء ما خلق والحمد لله عدد ما في الأرض والسماء والحمد لله  ملء ما في الأرض والسماء والحمد لله عدد ما أحصى كتابه والحمد لله ملء ما  أحصى كتابه والحمد لله عدد كل شيء والحمد لله ملء كل شيء
رواه أحمد وابن أبي الدنيا واللفظ له والنسائي وابن خزيمة وابن حبان في صحيحيهما باختصار والحاكم وقال صحيح على شرط الشيخين
 انظر صحيح الترغيب والترهيب ج2ص114

----------

